# CHAdeMO tester



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it would be easier to add chademo to a CCS car than vice versa. Watch the DIY chademo thread farther down...


----------



## Mojje (Mar 11, 2016)

I had a thorough read-throug of the DIY CHAdeMO and looked through all of the Youtube clips on the Land-Yacht (and more). 
I read all documentation about the JLD505 and went throug the code and installed the needed Arduino Libraries.

I found an outlet from a 2013 Nissan Leaf on a scrapyard nearby so I went and bought that.

So next step would be to get the hold of a JLD505 or if they are not avaliable build one. Any tips on that?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

use an arduino with a canbus shield for testing.

And check code/pdf for pins.


----------



## Mojje (Mar 11, 2016)

Will certainly try this, do you know which Arduino version and which CANbus sheild?

Right now I have Arduino Nano (V3) and Uno at home, do I need something more powerfull?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

test it and find out.

Not alot of code, and not a lot of canbus messages. So guess Uno would do it, however maybe some code changes might be required, to get the canbus to work.


----------

